# Dianabol



## Jud6572

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone can help on this one? After deciding to do the roids me and my friend had started a course of dianabol. We are now three weeks into the course and are on 4 tablets a day at the moment. I have extensively searched the internet to check whether these tablets are fake or real, after reading so much and seeing the pictures they appear to be the real thing. The name of the tables are Tabulettae Methandrostenoloni 0.005 mg (methandrostenolone) which I have found out are dianabol and are the russian version. They are made by a company called Akpixin. Are these tablets powerful? When should I expect to see major results? we train very hard three times per week and eat well but have found that although we have become very hard in muscle definition we haven't noticed anything worth shouting about. Bearing in mind it has only been 3 weeks and we have 1 and a half boxes left to take. What do you guys think? replys appreciated.


----------



## Great White

Hello mate.

Russian Dianabol are good. You say you have seen some Muscle hardness, which is good.

What is your diet like, and also your training?

Have you gained any weight at all yet? 3 weeks in you should have, at the least, gained some water weight.

Im not keen on oral only cycles myself, but good luck. Remember your cals do need to be high (4500 - 5500) really to gain the weight you want.

Are you running any Anti-E`s at all, if you are, then stop them for the final few weeks.

Paul


----------



## leanman

Like the boss says give us some more info stats.diet.training.


----------



## Jud6572

cheers for the reply. my training consists of working all body parts 3 times per week im lifting probarbly max 91kg 10 reps and that is chest press. i am running into a bit of difficulty as im training in a gym where the weights are all machine and am slowly racking the lot to be honest. im not doing hardly any cardio, don't know whether i should be? my diet is ok at the moment eating lots of carbohydrates potatoes rice pasta, and taking protein powder every morning as ive heard its good with dianabol. Not eating hardly any fatty foods but still drinking at weekends I know this is bad. also noticed a bit of puffiness in the face ( suppose this is expected) I'd say I've put abut 4 pounds on if this helps? also my back has gone really big compared to what it was ( i had a broad back anyway) any help appreciated.


----------



## Great White

Hello mate.

Looks like you know what your doing. Your diet and training seem spot on.

Can i advise one thing. If your not paid up on a membership in your gym, try to find one with Free weights.

I am not keen on Machines myself. They limit movement and power imho.

Try to get a gym that has a mixture of both.

I myslef always use free weights, i love em.

You will notice puffyness in the face from the Dianabol. It`s from the extra water.

Try taking your protien shake at least 2 times a day. 3 if possible.

You want to get some more fatty foods into you if your bulking. Try to aim for 100g+ fat a day really, and also try get some Flax seed oil (capsules or oil into your protien shakes)

Sounds to me like you are losing a little BF and gaining muscle, from saying your back is bigger, this is probabbly why your weight insnt shooting up

Anyway, good luck mate

Let us know your progress, and ask any questions you want.

Paul


----------



## Jud6572

Thanks for the reply boss, much appreciated. I'm glad our diet and training are good and i'll take the protein advice. I'll keep you posted on our progress cheers.


----------



## biger is beter

Hi ,I am new to this site so hi to evryone.I am looking to start my first cycle of dianabol.Is there anything i should or should not do and anything i should stack it with .Thanks


----------



## ParaManiac

Hello mate,why have you dug out a 4.5 yr old thread?

Start a new thread,post up your age,training experience,current routine and diet and you will get a better response.


----------



## ba baracuss

While it's an old thread, it seems obvious to me that this guy's training and diet are way off;

'lots of carbohydrates and some protein shakes' ?

What about protein from solid foods etc?

And he trains each bodypart 3 times a week 

No wonder he didn't see any results his body must be overtrained to death!


----------



## donggle

^^^

Actually the first thing I noticed aswell. If someone came on today and said that they would probably get a lecture.


----------



## rhodessbo

Hi just started a 6week cycle on 20mg dianabol,could any advise me on when is the best time of day to take,how long lay off before starting another cycle


----------



## dan2004

LOL - I was reading this thread and thought the replies were very mild and soft  4.5 years old hey LOL


----------



## rhodessbo

Hi could anybody tell me if they have heard of bukka dianobol from thailand 10mg tablets.


----------



## spyroscatr

hi guys, very quickly what is my advice.

I was a user with steroids (dianabol, winstrol, decadurabolin, testosterons etc)

stop getting steroids. two friends of mine died the second 2 days ago and the

first 2 months ago.

I do not want to say more but becareful with your life.

imagine that you try to take pills and you do not know where these pills came from

and from what is made off.

Please stop getting,

Hopfully you listen me.

Thanks,

Spyros

my email address is [email protected]

I would like to answer any quiry just to protect people from die.

Please guys I will say it again, people DIE from steroids I made the same mistake to get steroids

please be careful


----------



## Lost Soul

> Hopfully you listen me.


With all due respect spyros people make their own decisions in life and whilst i feel for your loss maybe this isnt the way of going about things?

I have had 3 friends die of alcohol posioning but i cannot spend all day in fcuking tescos telling people to buy lemonade instead of beer.

The educated use of gear is more of an area we should be focusing on rather than scaremongering. Maybe help with some insight on what to do coming off, sensible dosing and use and so on?


----------



## pauly7582

I bought a tub of Dbol once and opened them to find each one had a symbol of a little euro sign.

To me much confusion was caused. And so with the power of the wind and grace of the donkey I did not take 10 a day as told by my mentor. I'm sure I avoided death this way.

Steroids can kill.

i stopped getting.


----------



## angeldust777

Please do not ask for sources.


----------



## brickhoused

your not going to get any dianabol in any shops mate.


----------



## Iron19

angeldust777 said:


> I had to remove the quote


Read the board rules mate. We are not allowed to give out sources. By posting up on a public forum you are opening yourself up to get scammed.


----------



## spyroscatr

regarding the example with the alcohol....

can you compare oranges with apples? to different thinks.

Steroids are medicines mate and you can not use it even you are above 18 yaers old. You can get them only from doctors and not from

anybody who want to make money with your life.

I will ask few questions and then feel free to get any steroid for

any quantity?

I will bring an example lets talk for the dianabol steroid th most innocent...

Do you know the guy who gives you the steroid?

Do you know from where he gets the steroid?

Are you sure from which country is this steroid?

Are you sure that methadrostenol is the entity for that pill?

Are you sure if its 2 mg or 5mg?

Are you sure that this steroid been constructed in a factrory and not by someone with limited chemistry knowledge?

Are you sure that is not face?

Are you sure that your body can aford that steroid?

And lets say that we ignore the above....

this is what is happening always;

you will have a circle for 2 months and you will what you want 

ofcourse with a realy good diet otherwhise you will a fat ballon.....

after you finish your cycle you will start getting fat, water on your body

and you will start wondering what is happening I am still on a good diet...

a I go to the gym every day etc.. but still loosing what you were during the circle.

After few months sadly there is a new cycle waiting for you.... 

and again again again again....

like me for 12 and more years in the gyms.

And not only that every time you are thinking for a beter steroid...

and stronger and more powerful.

Why dot you try anasterol?

Get one pill and start running... try to think to stop... and I am sure

you will stop runnin gthe next day  so strong you can get 5 to 10 Kg from the first week.

What you want to do mate is your desicion, always is our desicion.

I am more crazy that you for bodybilding and steroids, I had my family

which said me stop getting that and the poor pharmacist who was

unsettled when he made a injection for me with 500mg decaturabolin

and 700mg testosteron.

.....

good luck


----------



## spyroscatr

the pleasure is for fe months but

the consequences for ever guys....


----------



## walks

spyroscatr said:


> regarding the example with the alcohol....
> 
> can you compare oranges with apples? to different thinks.
> 
> Steroids are medicines mate and you can not use it even you are above 18 yaers old. You can get them only from doctors and not from
> 
> anybody who want to make money with your life.
> 
> I will ask few questions and then feel free to get any steroid for
> 
> any quantity?
> 
> I will bring an example lets talk for the dianabol steroid th most innocent...
> 
> Do you know the guy who gives you the steroid?
> 
> Do you know from where he gets the steroid?
> 
> Are you sure from which country is this steroid?
> 
> Are you sure that methadrostenol is the entity for that pill?
> 
> Are you sure if its 2 mg or 5mg?
> 
> Are you sure that this steroid been constructed in a factrory and not by someone with limited chemistry knowledge?
> 
> Are you sure that is not face?
> 
> Are you sure that your body can aford that steroid?
> 
> And lets say that we ignore the above....
> 
> this is what is happening always;
> 
> you will have a circle for 2 months and you will what you want
> 
> ofcourse with a realy good diet otherwhise you will a fat ballon.....
> 
> after you finish your cycle you will start getting fat, water on your body
> 
> and you will start wondering what is happening I am still on a good diet...
> 
> a I go to the gym every day etc.. but still loosing what you were during the circle.
> 
> After few months sadly there is a new cycle waiting for you....
> 
> and again again again again....
> 
> like me for 12 and more years in the gyms.
> 
> And not only that every time you are thinking for a beter steroid...
> 
> and stronger and more powerful.
> 
> Why dot you try anasterol?
> 
> Get one pill and start running... try to think to stop... and I am sure
> 
> you will stop runnin gthe next day  so strong you can get 5 to 10 Kg from the first week.
> 
> What you want to do mate is your desicion, always is our desicion.
> 
> I am more crazy that you for bodybilding and steroids, I had my family
> 
> which said me stop getting that and the poor pharmacist who was
> 
> unsettled when he made a injection for me with 500mg decaturabolin
> 
> and 700mg testosteron.
> 
> .....
> 
> good luck


The thing is though streroids have not been proven to be the cause of a single death in the usa,

youve come into the wrong section of the forum to tell people not to use.

and if your using pharma grade gear like most do then thats half yopur argument blown out of the water straight away.

I know alot of guys that preach to people about not using steriods but these same guys have no proble going out at the weekend and doing **** loads of beer and a few grams of coke.

I dont use steriods but if i was to chose then id pick going to the gym training and eating right with a little bit of gear, rather than getting hammerd and doing some coke with god knows whats in it.

It down to the person to read up and find out about what there taking, at least with pharma grade stuff you know what it is. You will never know whats in you coke or pill on a night out.


----------



## walks

*after you finish your cycle you will start getting fat, water on your body*

*
and you will start wondering what is happening I am still on a good diet...*

*
a I go to the gym every day etc.. but still loosing what you were during the circle*

Garbage. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Guest

^ :confused1: ^:confused1:^ :confused1: what are those two posts about mate i make out by trying to read the very long post that you dont like dbol but are advising some thing else and then the next post has i assume you in your under pants....i am rather confused.

Your second post sounds like a post about std's "remember always wrap up kiddys" PMSL!


----------



## Guest

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Hello mate,why have you dug out a 4.5 yr old thread?


excellent question


----------



## Guest

> Are you sure that this steroid been constructed in a factrory and not by someone with limited chemistry knowledge?


I some cases large orders or orders companies can not be bothered with a certain order are sub contracted out to sub contractors, who do the same . So in some cases even the seller/supplier has no freaking idea where the drugs were made and who made them and how clean and up to standerd they are.

I live in a country that produces and exports many many steriod products

and know people in the industry.

In certain you never can tell unless a high grade legit company sells them to you.


----------



## bigacb

spyroscatr said:


> regarding the example with the alcohol....
> 
> can you compare oranges with apples? to different thinks.
> 
> Steroids are medicines mate and you can not use it even you are above 18 yaers old. You can get them only from doctors and not from
> 
> anybody who want to make money with your life.
> 
> I will ask few questions and then feel free to get any steroid for
> 
> any quantity?
> 
> I will bring an example lets talk for the dianabol steroid th most innocent...
> 
> Do you know the guy who gives you the steroid?
> 
> Do you know from where he gets the steroid?
> 
> Are you sure from which country is this steroid?
> 
> Are you sure that methadrostenol is the entity for that pill?
> 
> Are you sure if its 2 mg or 5mg?
> 
> Are you sure that this steroid been constructed in a factrory and not by someone with limited chemistry knowledge?
> 
> Are you sure that is not face?
> 
> Are you sure that your body can aford that steroid?
> 
> And lets say that we ignore the above....
> 
> this is what is happening always;
> 
> you will have a circle for 2 months and you will what you want
> 
> ofcourse with a realy good diet otherwhise you will a fat ballon.....
> 
> after you finish your cycle you will start getting fat, water on your body
> 
> and you will start wondering what is happening I am still on a good diet...
> 
> a I go to the gym every day etc.. but still loosing what you were during the circle.
> 
> After few months sadly there is a new cycle waiting for you....
> 
> and again again again again....
> 
> like me for 12 and more years in the gyms.
> 
> And not only that every time you are thinking for a beter steroid...
> 
> and stronger and more powerful.
> 
> Why dot you try anasterol?
> 
> Get one pill and start running... try to think to stop... and I am sure
> 
> you will stop runnin gthe next day  so strong you can get 5 to 10 Kg from the first week.
> 
> What you want to do mate is your desicion, always is our desicion.
> 
> I am more crazy that you for bodybilding and steroids, I had my family
> 
> which said me stop getting that and the poor pharmacist who was
> 
> unsettled when he made a injection for me with 500mg decaturabolin
> 
> and 700mg testosteron.
> 
> .....
> 
> good luck


Go home. I dont want to hear someone waffle on about the dangers of steroids. If i did id go to my docs. The way you have explained it you sound like you dont have a clue anyway. Putting on fat and water after a cycle?


----------



## bigacb

spyroscatr said:


> the pleasure is for fe months but
> 
> the consequences for ever guys....


You were on AAS for over 12 years and you look like that? You were going wrong somewhere bud.


----------



## spyroscatr

in the photo mate I was with just 5 winstrols 5mg per day on the

second week and nothing more (90 Kg) which

I think was not bad with only that...


----------



## spyroscatr

also mate for just your knowledge...

my average weight is 88 in good condition and 92 in bad condition.

After a realy good diet and cardio for every day in 6 weeks my weight was 80 Kg.

Then I have a circle for 8 weeks with english dianabol (5mg) decadurabolin max 500 mg per week and testosteron depon 700mg per week on the climax.

On the 5th week I was 95Kg.

15 Kg in 5 weeks is not bad I think ...

anyway mate I do not like to impress anybody but just to inform .

few idiots think are smart but probab;y they didn't have a blo0d test during the circle to check the liver aminotransferase and not only during the circle but 6 months after the circle.


----------



## spyroscatr

liver transaminase *


----------



## spyroscatr

this is from by first circle in 1997...

you are flat in your photo mate....


----------



## Matt090

i think what people need to remember is that no matter what drug it is people dont make them with poison if people start to die then questions get asked which if enough people die then it will always get traced back sooooooo really if ur gona make a steroid ur gona make it as good as you can.


----------



## spyroscatr

what are you talking about mate?

Have you ever seen any bodybilder few days after a competition ?

I am talking for steroids and not suplements

I am not talking for dianabol only but general for steroids.


----------



## spyroscatr

good luck guys. that was my advice.

Definetely yes for suplements but far away from steroids...


----------



## Matt090

lol sorry mate i was just looking at 1 comment that u wrote about do you know whats in em and the people ur buyin off etc.

anyways im not havin a do i apriciate that ur only tryin to help good on ya.


----------



## daza567

hey am thinking of starting to take d-bol but were is the best place to get it from


----------



## indiancurry

I heard several tragic stories of Dianobol a guy in his mid twenties died after taking this stuff over a period of 4-6 weeks just a few doors down from me. Just becareful


----------



## Aftershock

^^^^^^^^ It was more likely a dodgy vindaloo!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry what a load of complete crap. I've heard so many similar stories, but they usually fail to mention other the pletora of recreational drugs/alcohol they were taking.

Inevitably its because the guy pooped a few dbol.


----------



## Andy Dee

indiancurry said:


> I heard several tragic stories of Dianobol a guy in his mid twenties died after taking this stuff over a period of 4-6 weeks just a few doors down from me. Just becareful


then youve heard several tragadies of bollox mate if thats what you think, think they might have taken cyanide by mistake


----------



## Greyphantom

is it just me or do a couple of the posters here seem to be the same person...??? some right dodgy info...


----------



## PHHead

This thread has entered the Twilight Zone.............very bazzar lol!!!


----------



## lc90

im 18 years old and have been weightlifting for about a year and a half and was making good gains untill i started a job that involved cardio all day and now all my gains have gone and i feel like ive gone back to square one,also i dont get to eat as much as what i was eating i have to eat sandwiches and some tuna any advice on what to do to bulk back up???

aslo i was recently thinking about doing a cycle of dianabol to build myself up and then go all nautural from there,

any advice would be very greatful thanks


----------



## PHHead

lc90 said:


> im 18 years old and have been weightlifting for about a year and a half and was making good gains untill i started a job that involved cardio all day and now all my gains have gone and i feel like ive gone back to square one,also i dont get to eat as much as what i was eating i have to eat sandwiches and some tuna any advice on what to do to bulk back up???
> 
> aslo i was recently thinking about doing a cycle of dianabol to build myself up and then go all nautural from there,
> 
> any advice would be very greatful thanks


Start a new thread mate as this ones as dead as the Dodo, look at the dates lol!


----------



## jonno_sim

hello people im new to tis site can any1 offer me sound advice on steroids? ive got alot of unanswered questions?


----------



## SD

Why does this thread attract all the noobs to put up their first post???

To anyone else discovering this thread, if you have a steroid related question, post it in a new thread in the steroid forum and to the previous poster, yes of course there are people here who can give advice on steroids, its a forum with a steroid section???

Twilight zone? this thread is more like Disney land :laugh:

SD


----------



## Kili

One of my all time favs! Dianabol

I love this forum keep it up

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 134pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="179"> [TR][TD]Dianabol

[/TD] [/TR][TR][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## bravo9

Kili said:


> One of my all time favs! Dianabol
> 
> I love this forum keep it up
> 
> <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 134pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="179"> [TR][TD]Dianabol
> 
> [/TD] [/TR][TR][/TR][/TABLE]


U cant put a link in your thread to where people can buy aas,, just letting you know if you are planning on using this site at all


----------



## mastermind

hi there guys

im doing a cycle of dianabol and i was wondering if u can take fat burners with it at the same time, in specifically im taking grenades, more info on :

http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/shop/product.php?area_id=1&section_id=85&product_id=483

so is it possible to do a cycle of dianabol with this fat burner?


----------



## Themanabolic

mastermind said:


> hi there guys
> 
> im doing a cycle of dianabol and i was wondering if u can take fat burners with it at the same time, in specifically im taking grenades, more info on :
> 
> http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/shop/product.php?area_id=1&section_id=85&product_id=483
> 
> so is it possible to do a cycle of dianabol with this fat burner?


open a new thread.

probably won't be a good idea as dbol will increase your bp as will ephedrine (iirc thats in the grenades)


----------



## Greyphantom

Kili said:


> One of my all time favs! Dianabol
> 
> I love this forum keep it up
> 
> <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 134pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="179"> [TR][TD]Dianabol
> 
> [/TD] [/TR][TR][/TR][/TABLE]





bravo9 said:


> U cant put a link in your thread to where people can buy aas,, just letting you know if you are planning on using this site at all


Also its not even the real thing if I am reading correctly but a herbal supplement... :ban:


----------



## mastermind

i know its a herbal thing but iv seen its effects on people and i garantee it works, just wanted to see if u can use it in conjuction with dianabol. Dianabol will increase ur mass, so was thinking i can increase my size with dianabol and loose the fat with the grnades thus looking big and lean


----------



## Greyphantom

mastermind said:


> i know its a herbal thing but iv seen its effects on people and i garantee it works, just wanted to see if u can use it in conjuction with dianabol. Dianabol will increase ur mass, so was thinking i can increase my size with dianabol and loose the fat with the grnades thus looking big and lean


Nooo I meant the dbol that was in the linkie the chappie provided was not the real macoy...  not the other thing you are speaking of...


----------



## mastermind

oh right, lol yeah i didnt get the dianabol from there, i got the real stuff from a good source. but seriously can anyone tell me if i take dianabol with fat burners such as grenades will i grow in mass and become more lean, also is it very dangerous to mix the two?


----------



## Greyphantom

imho I think you are doing two things that are at odds with each other and if it were me I would run the bol and bulk then do a cutting cycle using the nades...


----------



## mastermind

nades?


----------



## BillC

Anyone else notice the number of Newbie trainers on here posting bs diets, asking for sources and speaking general bollix??? Bit too much of a coincidence to me. Go away Trolls.


----------



## Greyphantom

mastermind said:


> nades?


gre*nades* sorry short hand...


----------



## speedywanted

Hi im 5f 6 my is weight is 49kg or 109 pounds and im 20 years old im really skinny I would like to take Dianabol for about 6 weeks and never take that again I just want to gain some weight from it can some one please tell me the right way of taking it and will I have the weight left over after I stop. and i do go gym 3 4 times a weeks

Im gonna start doing mma is well if there test will there find out that I have used

Dianabol and will there kick me out


----------



## speedywanted

Hi im 5f 6 my is weight is 49kg or 109 pounds and im 20 years old im really skinny I would like to take Dianabol for about 6 weeks and never take that again I just want to gain some weight from it can some one please tell me the right way of taking it and will I have the weight left over after I stop.

Im gonna start doing mma is well if there test will there find out that I have used

Dianabol and will there kick me out

hope you can help m8 thanks


----------



## flecks

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IGotTekkers

ParaManiac said:


> Hello mate,why have you dug out a 4.5 yr old thread?
> 
> Start a new thread,post up your age,training experience,current routine and diet and you will get a better response.


How about digging it up after 9 years? Hahahahaha

Trollolol


----------



## braxbro

IGotTekkers said:


> How about digging it up after 9 years? Hahahahaha
> 
> Trollolol


How about 10? lol.

This is at the top of the search results on google when you search " dianabol", probably why its bumped so consistently over the years. It got me thinking though how much knowledge has progressed in the last 10 years, its frightening. If someone made a thread like that now they would be destroyed. Wonder where we will be in another 10 years time with even more science and testing behind cycles. I guess back then people saw oral only cycles as being the norm? Weird to think.


----------



## IGotTekkers

braxbro said:


> How about 10? lol.
> 
> This is at the top of the search results on google when you search " dianabol", probably why its bumped so consistently over the years. It got me thinking though how much knowledge has progressed in the last 10 years, its frightening. If someone made a thread like that now they would be destroyed. Wonder where we will be in another 10 years time with even more science and testing behind cycles. I guess back then people saw oral only cycles as being the norm? Weird to think.


type dianabol into google videos and guess who you find :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982

IGotTekkers said:


> type dianabol into google videos and guess who you find :whistling:


its just some cvnt with a boy band haircut ? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Paz1982 said:


> its just some cvnt with a boy band haircut ? :lol:


Hahaha i pulled nuff gash with that hair blud


----------



## immy786

Can anyone get me danabol ds the blue hearts I'm from England so preferably a uk seller


----------



## westy125

immy786 said:


> Can anyone get me danabol ds the blue hearts I'm from England so preferably a uk seller


Can't ask for sources pal


----------

